# My lower left hitch arm ( that connects arm to where attachment hook onto series 1 items ) to case is leaking. I bumped a tree with mower and it poppe



## Natewipf (5 mo ago)

Hi,
I installed a new steering wheel on my tractor. Old one did not come off so I hammered on the shaft to break the rust. From what it sounds like in this thread these power steerings are pretty fragile. Afterward the power steering is not working and feels like it's fighting itself. Did I break something?

Nate


----------



## Skip Oravetz (5 mo ago)

I have a 1948 Ford 8N tractor . My lower left hitch arm ( that connects arm to where attachment hook onto series 1 items ) to case is leaking. I bumped a tree with mower and it popped the shaft out of left side and has leaked all fluid. How do I get the shaft all the way back in to stop the leaking


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
It would help members to give you a correct answer if you would be so kind to reveal the brand & model of your tractor!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I moved this query to the appropriate thread. It's an 8N


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hydraulic Lift Links







fixthatford.com




This parts diagram may be of some help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Skip, welcome to the tractor forum.

See attached parts diagram. Are you talking about item #13 ??

New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

*Lower 3 Pt Arm Support Pin - Did you damage the housing, or break the pin off, or both??*


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm wondering if you're referring to the bottom lift arm pivot shaft at the diff housing?
I could see the upper arm leaking at the shaft but am puzzled with the lower one leaking.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

If the mounting hole is not damaged, you can re-install the lift arm support pin by pulling the opposite side rear wheel and axle trumpet. This allows you to get a socket onto the castle nut of the new pin from across the housing. Lock the castle nut in position with cotter pin.


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

Where did Skip go?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Maybe he discovered that he has a broken housing and is on another mission??


----------



## Skip Oravetz (5 mo ago)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to the TF
> It would help members to give you a correct answer if you would be so kind to reveal the brand & model of your tractor!!!


 It is a 1948 Ford 8N tractor


----------



## Skip Oravetz (5 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> If the mounting hole is not damaged, you can re-install the lift arm support pin by pulling the opposite side rear wheel and axle trumpet. This allows you to get a socket onto the castle nut of the new pin from across the housing. Lock the castle nut in position with cotter pin.


Thank you I am disbled and cannot do this type of work. obviouslyly a trained mechanic must be hired Thank you skip


----------



## Skip Oravetz (5 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Maybe he discovered that he has a broken housing and is on another mission??


No I am here but not trying to miss posts. being disabled it's hard to get to same floor in house computer is on. It is a 1948 Ford 8N tractor


----------



## Skip Oravetz (5 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Maybe he discovered that he has a broken housing and is on another mission??





HarveyW said:


> Maybe he discovered that he has a broken housing and is on another mission??





BigT said:


> *Lower 3 Pt Arm Support Pin - Did you damage the housing, or break the pin off, or both??*
> View attachment 81188


No my friend was trying to replace the arm with a straight one and used an impact wrench to remove outer nut. it just spun. He tried tapping it back into housing but didn't know about nut inside with cotter pin. Something inside is not connected by a nut or cotter pin or both.


----------



## Skip Oravetz (5 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Skip, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> See attached parts diagram. Are you talking about item #13 ??
> 
> New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts


yes that is the item leaking


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Part confirmation ...thanks sixbales and BigT. 
Thanks HarveyW on what do do next.


----------



## Skip Oravetz (5 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> I moved this query to the appropriate thread. It's an 8N


Thank you very much


----------

